#ayatana 2009-05-25
<mahfouz> is this the kitten channel?
<SiDi> Yes
<SiDi> prr, prr
<mahfouz> how about the new theme, it's UDS and it was promised?
<SiDi> kittens dont design themes, sorry
<SiDi> they only purr
#ayatana 2009-05-26
<SiDi> MacSlow: hello
<MacSlow> hey SiDi 
<SiDi> I just wanted to ask you, is it you who implemented the code for synchronised sound notifications in gnome-sound-daemon ?
<SiDi> I don't understand how they get to know about volume changes :p
<MacSlow> SiDi, yes and no
<MacSlow> gnome-sound-daemon is actually not responsible for this directly
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> well, they dont popup without it running though, here
<MacSlow> gnome-settings-daemon is the piece that actually listens to the multi-media keys on a keyboard
<MacSlow> that triggers notifications via libnotify
<MacSlow> which in turn get rendered by notify-osd (under Ubuntu 9.04) which I implemented
<MacSlow> we patched gnome-settings-daemon to spit out the notification according to the specs for ubuntu 9.04
<SiDi> Im looking for the daemon that watches volume changes and then sends the notifications to notify-osd
<MacSlow> there are some common guidelines for using libnotify we introduced
<MacSlow> SiDi, look at gnome-settings-daemon
<MacSlow> that the bit we patched
<SiDi> trying to understand how they get the volume changes, especially with pulse turned off (and i could only find code related to PA, while it does work without it)
<MacSlow> SiDi, I got to switch conference rooms
<SiDi> Ok np
<SiDi> i'll look deeper in the diff file
<SiDi> Thanks
<bratsche_> kwwii around?
<bratsche> kwwii around?
#ayatana 2009-05-28
<maco> if you have 3 screens, (1 left, 1 right, 1 center) and you're looking at the one on the left, and it pops up on the one on the right...are you actually going to see it?
<bratsche> davidbarth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines#Morphing alert box
<davidbarth> This is a meeting on morphing windows
<davidbarth> (we're using IRC while the gobby service is being restored)
<davidbarth> The agenda of the meeting is
<davidbarth> 1. Introduce the concept of morphing windows
<davidbarth> 2. Discuss the implementation
<davidbarth> 3. Identify development steps and milestones for the karmic cycle
<davidbarth> 1. Introduction
<davidbarth> The concept originated from the notification development thread
<davidbarth> Morphing windows provide an alternative way to interact with the user.
<davidbarth> The concept is described in more details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines#Morphing
<davidbarth> The concept encompasses
<davidbarth> morphing alert box
<davidbarth> morphing windows
<davidbarth> Feedback from the audience (Guadalinex) (correct me if i'm wrong)
<davidbarth> using an ID card that is previously using notifications with actions (3 buttons)
<davidbarth> we should refer to the Hermes project that makes heavy use of notifications (and actions)
<davidbarth> The concept relies on raising a window, but in the background and unfocused by default (to prevent focus stealing if the window manager does not handle that already)
<davidbarth> 2. Implementation discussion
<davidbarth> The feature would be provided as a library
<davidbarth> It is not a service that the notification system should provide, nor should it be a part of libnotify (unless it becomes usefull as part of the xdg discussion)
<davidbarth> The implementation would provide a frame A and frame B
<davidbarth> Opportunity to use the gtk timeframe
<davidbarth> (that's gtk timeline really)
<davidbarth> Note: should follow up at Guadec/Akademy
<davidbarth> for the implementation details
<davidbarth> Note: the morphing window feature can apply to a top-level window
<davidbarth> 3 options (non-exclusive)
<davidbarth> - can extend or shrink the (toplevel) window frame
<davidbarth> - can (in-replace) replace a set of widgets with another one
<davidbarth> - can re-use the existing frame
<davidbarth> Adding to the design discussion
<davidbarth> The concept should allow for grouping a set of staked dialog windows, and instead re-use the available window frames
<davidbarth> Launchpad is using the same concept of morphing windows (searching for an example)
<davidbarth> On the resize operation, we should support resizing in both directions (vertical / horizontal) 
<davidbarth> We may provide a smooth transition between two frames, including with the ability to fade out / fade in widgets
<davidbarth> (and/or frames)
<davidbarth> The Ajax library that provides this morhoinbg window feature should be taken as an example 
<davidbarth> ACTION: cody to implement a prototype that can swap to sets of widgets
<davidbarth> ACTION: cody/dbarth to check the Ajax library features
<davidbarth> Commitment for Karmic will be decided after the prototype phase (1 month, by the time we reach Guadec/Akademy)
<bratsche> kenvandine: I think my latest csdeco revision should fix the issues you're having.
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> email me the patch please
 * kenvandine is heading out for a team dinner
<kenvandine> bratsche: my ppa build is failing anyway, but might get back in time to fix it tonight :)
<bratsche> kenvandine: Cool, no rush anyway.
<bratsche> I haven't actually tested in xnest or anything.. but the problem was for applications that turn off decorations.
<bratsche> And that's fixed.
#ayatana 2009-05-29
<ryanprior> http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/13917/38/
<SiDi> hey people
<SiDi> does anyone know if MacSlow's around ?
<SiDi> anyone still alive after the UDS party ? :p
<ScottK> I think most are still there.
#ayatana 2009-05-30
<SiDi> Hello
#ayatana 2010-05-31
<wers> other than thewidgetfactory, where can i find examples of gtk widgets?
<vish> wers: gtkparasite
<wers> vish, thanks!
<vish> wers: you can launch an app in that and identify the widgets
<wers> cool :)
<wers> vish, how do you run this? haha
<vish> wers: after install , launch it from terminal, ex: GTK_MODULES=gtkparasite eog
<vish> s/eog/ with your fav app/
<wers> vish, ooh. cool :)
<qense> good afternoon
<AnAnt> Hello
<qense> hi AnAnt
<AnAnt> where I can info (& tutorials) about using Messaging menu
<AnAnt> the wiki doesn't give info about how to use libindicate
<Fjodor> Hi all. The wiki states that this should come as standard in Lucid, however Kopete, running under Gnome, has nothing on left-click on the taskbar icon, and no indication of new messages or anything. Have I done something wrong?
<Fjodor> Hi all. The wiki states that this should come as standard in Lucid, however Kopete, running under Gnome, has nothing on left-click on the taskbar icon, and no indication of new messages or anything. Have I done something wrong?
<JanC> Fjodor: does Kopete support the indicator API ?
<JanC> Fjodor: do you have kopete-message-indicator installed?
<JanC> (and restarted Kopete after installing it)
<Fjodor> JanC: kopete-message-indicator is installed, and I should think that kopete supports it, even though I do install it from a ppa. I should probably ask the owners of the ppa, though...
#ayatana 2010-06-01
<KuriKai> does anyone know if there will be a menu that shows what programs are running in the background? e.g. gnome-do, gloobus...
<qense> good afternoon
<qense> tedg: Could you please have a look at <https://code.launchpad.net/~qense/indicator-application/doc-intro-fixes/+merge/25835>?
<qense> It doesn't fix the Mono bindings, but it does fix some other things.
<tedg> qense, Yeah, looks good.  I was a bit confused with the status name changes, but now I realize what you did :)
<qense> yeah
<qense> Now they're using a way that the generators of GObject can find as well.
<tedg> qense, About changing the assemblies directory, have you talked to hyperair about that?  I know that he did some work in getting those dirs cleaned up.
<qense> tedg: That was the exact change he made afaik.
<tedg> qense, Ah, okay.  I see.
<qense> tedg: Thanks!
 * hyperair wonders what that was about
<jcastro> tedg: hey since qense is here
<jcastro> can we talk about the fixes to app indicator so we can finish off gnome-bt, etc?
<qense> jcastro: that'd be fine with me
<qense> hyperair: I changed the Makefile to install in lib/cli rather than just lib
<hyperair> ah cool.
<qense> that's all for the hyperair-related changes
<tedg> jcastro, Cool.  The big one is getting bratsche's GTK+ patch for add/remove signals backported into Lucid.
<hyperair> i see.
<jcastro> tedg: do we want it in lucid?
<jcastro> tedg: it works in lucid, I was thinking forward for maverick
<seb128> tedg, jcastro: I've the gtk change ready for lucid
<tedg> jcastro, yes.  We need to get gnome-bt in a better state.
<seb128> but it doesn't work
<tedg> :(
<seb128> or it requires gnome-bt changes
<qense> Who did gnome-bt?
<bratsche> Nafai I think?
<qense> How's he doing? I heard he had some health problems?
<bratsche> Oh, I didn't know that. :(
<qense> Read it on Twitter.
<qense> I'll search for the gnome-bt bug report to see if it contains any details.
<qense> jcastro: Who'll be doing hplip?
<seb128> qense, bug #558841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 558841 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Lucid) "bluetooth "devices" menu item not working in bluetooth indicator (affected: 12, heat: 92)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558841
<jcastro> qense: not sure yet
<qense> ah
<qense> seb128: thanks. I was looking at bug #497856, but that's not about the issue.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 497856 in GNOME Bluetooth "Support application indicator (affected: 2, heat: 12)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497856
<seb128> qense, tedg: you can get gtk with bratsche's change in the ubuntu-desktop ppa if you want
<qense> seb128: I'd love to be powerful enough to have access to the ubuntu-desktop, but unfortunately I'm a mere mortal. :)
<seb128> it would be useful if somebody could look why gnome-bt still doesn't work
<seb128> qense, it's a public ppa?
 * qense is reading the bug report right now
<seb128> just add it to your sources.list?
<qense> seb128: Ah, the other thing you can do with a PPA, of course.
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<seb128> tedg, qense: if somebody can confirm the gtk there works we can get it in lucid updates
<qense> bratsche, seb128: What about the issue mentioned in comment 22? Is that related to the bug we're talking about?
<qense> seb128: I'll give it a try.
 * tedg doesn't have working bluetooth in his new laptop... :(
<tedg> It's going to be hard for me to verify it working.
<qense> seb128: But doesn't libappindicator needs changes to use the newly created 'add' signal?
<qense> bratsche: ^^ ?
<qense> seb128: Also, the latest patch is <http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=162132>, isn't it?
<seb128> qense, look to the bugzilla.gnome.org bug, the change has been updated
<seb128> right
<qense> good :)
<seb128> the ppa build has the new one
<qense> installing the new GTK+ right now
<qense> But I do think that it won't have any effect as long as nothing is listening to the new signals.
<seb128> right
<seb128> what should listen to it though?
<seb128> is that something ted ish?
<seb128> tedg, ^
<qense> That's definitely something tedish.
<seb128> so not gnome-bt?
<qense> Well, the bug is about the menu not updating correctly when changes to it have been made, right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I'm not sure it's the software code that should do the update or the indicator
<qense> In that case it is an issue in GTK+ for the new signals and in libappindicator for using those signals.
<qense> We're listening to several signals from GTK+ to update parts of the menu and we should add this signal to the signals we're checking.
<seb128> tedg, ^ can you confirm that's right?
<seb128> seems to make sense
<seb128> but I want to be sure before pushing gtk
<qense> Pushing GTK+ won't make a different just now, iirc. At the moment we can only test if this change doesn't break anything else.
<seb128> qense, right, but if that's required to fix libindicator so we need to get it first in lucid so we can start now
<qense> yes
<qense> But we can't confirm yet if the signal behaves properly.
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> so let's wait for you or ted to come with the indicator change
<seb128> so we can confirm if it's working
<seb128> I will get the change in maverick meanwhile so it will help testing
<qense> I'm running the new GTK+ right now and now system crashes yet.
<qense> I've restarted the indicator-application-service and plugged my Bluetooth adapter in afterwards and I am still able to confirm the bug.
<qense> no crashes
<seb128> "now"
<seb128> or "no"?
<qense> no
<seb128> ok
<seb128> better ;-)
<seb128> right, I can confirm the bug is still there
<qense> seb128: Shall I open a bug task for the indicator-application source package and the indicator-application project?
<seb128> qense, if you are sure it's the right source to connect the signal yes
<qense> Will do and then it's dinner time!
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> enjoy dinner
<qense> thanks
<kermiac> hi tedg :) Did you get my email re the indicator-applet apport hook? - bug 583174
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 583174 in Indicator Applet "Apport hook for indicator-applet (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583174
#ayatana 2010-06-02
<kamusin> hi there.. I tried to load indicator-appmenu following instructions from Wiki but I won't see nothing :( ,  exists in somewere steps for debugging or getting more information to solved this kind of issues?
<ShroudedCloud> kamusin, PM me and I'll try to help?
<kamusin> super :)
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone is there anyway to have it so that you don't have to use GTK_MENUPROXY="libappmenu.so" to activate the indicator application menu?
<aquarius> I've just tried installing the ApplicationMenu, and I can't get it to work at all. GTK_MENUPROXY="libappmenu.so" gnome-terminal doesn't show any menu in the panel; GTK_MENUPROXY="libappmenu.so" gedit causes the indicator-appmenu applet to crash. What should I do to help debug?
#ayatana 2010-06-03
<thorwil> am i too dense, or does evolution not allow to create a weekly recurring event/reminder?
<thorwil> ah, found the "Make this a recurring event" icon. how misplaced
<thorwil> mpt: evolutions calender section is such a disgrace, but i just improved chances i'll be there next week ;)
 * thorwil -> dinner
<mpt> hooray
<thorwil> http://www.paznow.com/ucd/files/User-Centred-Design.jpg
#ayatana 2010-06-04
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am not sure if this is the place to be asking this but when I add the indicator applet to my panel, for some reason it includes the time. Is there anyway to get it so that it just has the little indicator envelope. I already have the time wth the weather in another part of the panel
<dieki> The wiki page for app indicators states that it is possible to put a Label instead of an icon in an app indicator, but it doesn't say how to do that. How do I do that?
<dieki> Also, is it possible to specify the position of the appindicator? I'm creating an indicator for the current weather, and so it would be best if it could always be posisitioned in the second place, next to indicator-datetime.
<tedg> dieki, Both of those features are planned for the Maverick cycle, but they aren't done yet.
<dieki> Alright.
<dieki> I suppose my indicator for weather isn't needed until then anyway.
<dieki> Thanks.
#ayatana 2010-06-06
<vish> hyperair: hei , did you see the ppa for the notification area icon bug?
<vish> seems to be pointing at gnome-panel again ;p
<hyperair> vish: what PPA?
<hyperair> vish: the rgba gtk+ one?
<vish> hyperair: https://launchpad.net/~cyfex/+archive/ppa
<hyperair> vish: eh exactly what's in that gnome-panel package?
<vish> hyperair: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/403135/comments/175
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135)
<hyperair> lulz ubot fail
<hyperair> vish: ohoho. is that so? 
<hyperair> --with-in-process-applets
<hyperair> well i've always thought gnome-panel was a piece of crap for having everything as an individual process >_>
<vish> heh ;p
<hyperair> but yes it's worth a try indeed =p
<hyperair> how come gtkstatusicon successfully works around this bug, though?
<hyperair> or am i getting something wrong and this is the workaround instead
<vish> no idea..
<hyperair> vish: have you tried it yourself?
<hyperair> that gnome-panel seems outdated, i'm going to try the mentioned fix on a local gnome-panel
<hyperair> it could very well explain why so many of my gnome-panel applets fail at being transparent when the background colour is changed.
 * hyperair runs sbuild
<hyperair> vish: IT'S FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIXED!!!
<hyperair> vish: do i get to mark everything as invalid and point fingers at gnome-panel now?
<vish> hyperair: woot!  i was thinking of re-opening the gnome-panel task , but thought better to ask seb128 first
<hyperair> yes, better.
#ayatana 2011-05-30
<MC_BTay> no ideas how to force an icon change?
<zerothis> is there a config file for adding launchers with command-line parameters and apps that do not by default show as icons in the bar?
<Pretto> where can I find a full docunentation of quicklist options?
<Pretto> jcastro: ping
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey there folks
<Nafai> hey guys, anyone that has worked with the Unity code around to answer a question?  I'm trying to write a patch that will pop up the quicklist for a launcher when you do Super + Control + Number.  I can get the quicklist to show, but can't figure out how to get the keyboard navigation working
<Nafai> Not sure if it is because the quicklist doesn't have focus or what
<dbarth> Nafai: you should ping MacSlow, he has worked on the QL and keyb. navigation part
<MacSlow> Nafai, for the keynav I used ubus... have a look at...
<MacSlow> Nafai, in QuicklistView.cpp see QuicklistView::RecvKeyPressed()
<davidcalle> njpatel, didrocks: could we have something like this by default? http://imagebin.org/155903 (global search or Alt+F2?)
<didrocks> davidcalle: I think that would be cool (and was one of my goal if I get spare time ;))
<didrocks> davidcalle: if you want to achieve it, you're welcome :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, I'd be more than happy to try to port this tiny python hack to something more consistent.
<didrocks> davidcalle: I think it should be an hidden entry of the application place
<davidcalle> didrocks, I agree.
<didrocks> like alt + F2 is an hidden placeentry of the applications place
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> (then, if one day, we have to split that out in a semantic place, that can be done easily)
<Pretto> where can I find a full docunentation of quicklist options?
<Pretto> where can I find a full documentation of quicklist options?
<andyrock> didrocks, hi :)
<didrocks> hey andyrock!
<andyrock> didrocks, do you have a moment?
<didrocks> andyrock: sure
<andyrock> in Launcher.cpp we have:
<andyrock>  OnMouseDown.connect (sigc::mem_fun (this, &Launcher::RecvMouseDown));
<andyrock>     OnMouseUp.connect (sigc::mem_fun (this, &Launcher::RecvMouseUp));
<andyrock>     OnMouseDrag.connect (sigc::mem_fun (this, &Launcher::RecvMouseDrag));
<andyrock>     OnMouseEnter.connect (sigc::mem_fun (this, &Launcher::RecvMouseEnter));
<andyrock> etc...
<andyrock> in other files and also i launcher.cpp we save the signal ID why?
<andyrock> didrocks, ^^^
<didrocks> andyrock: right, this is not needed there
<andyrock> didrocks, ok! :)
<didrocks> so, the signal id is used to remove the signal once the object is destroyed
<didrocks> if we have on objet foo
<didrocks> and we listen to it in bar
<didrocks> so in bar, we have foo.OnMouseDown.connect (sigc::mem_fun (this, &Bar::RecvMouseDown));
<didrocks> now, imagine, Bar is destroyed
<didrocks> but not Foo
<didrocks> and Foo send OnMouseDown
<didrocks> -> try to execute Bar::RecvMouseDown with "this" (the destroyed Bar object) -> segfault
<didrocks> so, ,when we destroy Bar, we have to remove as well the signal listener in the destructor
<didrocks> in that case, it's not needed as the emittor and received are the same object
<didrocks> so they will be destroyed at the same time
<andyrock> ok, i got it! :) thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<kklimonda^> any idea how does notify-osd manage to stay over fullscreen windows, and why doesn't onboard manage the same feat?
<didrocks> kklimonda^: possibly a stacking issue with compiz, you should check with smspillaz
<kklimonda^> didrocks: nah, it's happening in metacity and is expected behaviour apparently..
<didrocks> kklimonda^: hum, not sure why you are not asking on #ubuntu-destkop rather then. It seems that orca should set the always on top property, yeah
<kklimonda^> didrocks: well, notify-osd has been the ayatana project at some point afair, but good idea.
<didrocks> kklimonda^: right, but onboard isn't :)
<kklimonda^> good point
<nmarques> Kaleo, do you have a place with information about the supported gconf entries on unity-2d? If you have such, I'll make the missing schema and the respective patch for inclusion on the source project
<nmarques> Kaleo, lp#750303
<nmarques> Kaleo, nvm, there's one already :)
<MC_BTay> what's up guys
#ayatana 2011-05-31
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> morning everbody
<andyrock> hi all :)
<andyrock> just a question: when we drag an icon launcher to change its position, the gsettings key is update during the motion...
<andyrock> why?
<andyrock> maybe it is better update gsettings key at the end of dragging
<Nafai> Hey MacSlow, around?
<MacSlow> hi Nafai
<MacSlow> Nafai, did you get my reply on here on IRC yesterday?
<Nafai> Yeah, sorry I didn't get a chance to reply, I had gone to sleep :)
<Nafai> I'm basically trying to figure out how to trigger that code
<MacSlow> Nafai, so you want to enter the key-nav of the launcher or quicklist?
<Nafai> yeah, of the quicklist
<MacSlow> Nafai, from where any why? Just curious
<Nafai> Just a sec, let me push the branch I've been working on
<MacSlow> Nafai, no need... just tell me what you're after (or trying to fix)
<Nafai> All I'm doing is changing it in Launcher.cpp that when you press Super + Control + Number to pop up the quicklist
<Nafai> which works
<Nafai> but I can't use the keyboard to navigate the quicklist then
<Nafai> https://code.launchpad.net/~nafai/unity/quicklist-shortcut <- my code
<didrocks> Kaleo: agateau: nerochiaro: oSoMoN: so, I mirror the policy from unity to unity-2d for unify (the bug syncing tool script)? You should get quite a lot of bug spam at first
<oSoMoN> didrocks: what does this tool do exactly?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I can forward you an email when I explain that extensively
<nerochiaro> same question
<didrocks> where*
<oSoMoN> didrocks: that would be nice, thanks
<nerochiaro> didrocks: please do forward it
<Nafai> great work on unity-2d. btw. I haven't had opportunity to use it since upgrading to Natty, but it was great back on Maverick.
<oSoMoN> Nafai: give it a try, it’s even better now ;)
<Nafai> Yeah, I probably should.  :)
<Nafai> I just installed unity-2d from the daily ppa.  Nice! :)
<andyrock|launch> in Launcher.cpp what is the task of SetTimeStruct function? please :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> Kaleo: just tell me once we agree with the emails I sent and I'll run the script with bug mail spam :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: I think that's fine
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, will launch the first occurence today then, prepare to ignore my emails :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: :)
<zniavre_> good afternoon
<coz_> zniavre_, hey guy :)
<zniavre_> bonjour coz_
<coz_> :)  bonjour   ca va?
<zniavre_> @ ayatana-devs   do you integrate overlay-scrollbar with gnome3 ?
<zniavre_> coz_,  im fine thank you
<zniavre_> im struggling with CSS theme file to theme gnome3 it's nice to learn something new
<coz_> zniavre_,  oh!  I noticed some gnome2 themes on gnome-look.org the other day also
<coz_> rather gnome3 themes
<zniavre_> im trying to do with new/next engine from canonical (called unico)
<zniavre_> most of gnome3 theme on gnome-look are with adwaita gtk3-engine
<coz_> zniavre_,  cool
<coz_> zniavre_,   I havent played much with gnome3  only in fedora a bit
<zniavre_> http://i.imgur.com/nj4bD.png
<coz_> ah!
<zniavre_> im trying to make my own gtk2 theme on gtk3 but looks a bit difficult  :o)
<coz_> zniavre_,  then you are way ahead of me,, I havent even used gnome3 for longer than a hour
<zniavre_> ho
<zniavre_> im running oneiric inside a vbox
<coz_> zniavre_,  oh and gnome3 is included?
<zniavre_> it work "quite well" with classic session (no-effect)
<zniavre_> they pushed a large amount of gnome3 apps now
<coz_> zniavre_, interesting,, not sure I like gnome3 yet   cant use compiz
<zniavre_> :o)
<zniavre_> i know you love compiz (me too in fact)
<coz_> :)
<zniavre_> im not using a lot of plugin but i feel bad without them
<coz_> zniavre_,  yeah , that's the main issue for me and gnome3,,
<zniavre_> im loving wobbly windows since luminocity
<coz_> zniavre_,  on fedora,, gnome3 was quite impressive,, but  if there is no compiz I wont use it
<zniavre_> let me try a compiz --replace
<zniavre_> coz_,  it works
<coz_> zniavre_,  compiz works on gnome3?????
<zniavre_> quite badly cause vbox thing but its launched
<coz_> zniavre_,   ah
<zniavre_> wobbly thing and cube are working
<coz_> zniavre_,   that's interesting and very surprising
<zniavre_> it crashes ... but i think it will work
<coz_> zniavre_,  I think it is going to take more than compiz --replace for it to work well thought
<zniavre_> yes but my hardware is not good enough with vbox and 3d
<coz_> zniavre_,  ah ok,, yeah on vbox... mm  maybe , just maybe i will test gonme3  then :)
<zniavre_> im a bit scared to install oneiric on my real pc
<coz_> zniavre_,  that is a reasonable fear response :)
<TonyP> Hi all. Unlike many who, like me, have used Ubuntu since Warty, I do like Unity, particularly its keyboard shortcuts. But the thing I do not like is the application menus in the panel.
<TonyP> This came home to me yesterday when I was trying to configure printers and found in the Policies that the printers were not published and referred me to the Server
<TonyP> I couldn't think what Server it referred to and had to post a question on the users mailing list.
<Nafai> MacSlow: when you have a moment, any ideas?
<TonyP> I got a reply that reminded me that print server settings are in the Application menu
<TonyP> So my point is, that without the application menu 'in view' I was deprived of the 'aide memoire' it would have provided.
<TonyP> I think application menus on the panel, or on the window, should be an option.
<TonyP> Is this a good place to make a suggestion like this?
<Omega> TonyP: Yep, the devs and designers keep an eye on this channel.
<Omega> TonyP: You could also try filing a bug on lp.
<TonyP> Great!
<TonyP> But I'll do a bug as well - thanks
<Omega> TonyP: If you really want to make sure they see it, or instead of the bug, you might want to post it on the ayatana mailing list
<TonyP> Omega: need to sign up as a member to do that and I didn't want to do that.
<didrocks> Kaleo: agateau: seems that unity-2d is crashing on oneiric only in kvm
<agateau> didrocks: got a backtrace?
<didrocks> agateau: checking with pitti currently (he's the one testing)
<Kaleo> didrocks: is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/759803 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 759803 in unity-2d "Unity-2d not working on KVM with xen and cirrus video devices" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> agateau: Kaleo: can you join #ubuntu-desktop?
<didrocks> will be easier to be the 3rd part man :)
<bdrung_> hi, were should be problems with the ubuntu mono font beta be discussed?
<lucazade> bellap
<lucazade> sorry wrong window
<bioshox> Hey guyise
#ayatana 2011-06-01
<hcabaguio> Hello
<didrocks> good morning
<zniavre> good morning
<MacSlow> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> Kaleo: not sure if it's the segfault that pitti mention, but I have a segfault when clicking on the dash
<didrocks>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/615738/
<didrocks> and indeed /usr/share/unity-2d/places/HomeShortcutsCustomized.qml isn't installed
<Kaleo> didrocks: ok, the segfault is unrelated to HomeShortcutsCustomized.qml
<Kaleo> didrocks: do you have a stack trace?
<didrocks> Kaleo: no, but I can report the bug to you via apport
<Kaleo> didrocks: that'd be great
<didrocks> argh, I have obsolete packages (just updated 2 hours ago…) let me update first
<Kaleo> didrocks: do you have a mumble minute?
<didrocks> Kaleo: sure, I have to find my mic first
<Kaleo> :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: found and connected :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/791205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 791205 in unity-2d "Metacity needs command line options to activate capture before unmap and compositing without effects" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> Kaleo: excellent, thanks for tracking it :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: you can add a metacity downstream task
<didrocks> Kaleo: the status will be synced automagically and so on:)
<didrocks> Kaleo: I manually retraces it as we don't have retracers https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/791213
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 791213 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::metacall()" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> seems very Qt related :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: "Manual retrace, with love"
<Kaleo> :D
<didrocks> ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: it's definitely a different bug from pitti's
<didrocks> Kaleo: right
<didrocks> seems debian added a lot of patches
<didrocks> (cherry-pick from upstream)
<Kaleo> didrocks: any good tutorial to quickly get an oneiric in kvm up and running? (I usually use virtualbox)
<didrocks> Kaleo: you should try testdrive
<didrocks> it will setup it for you, using the latest daily image
<Kaleo> ah
<Kaleo> yes!
<Kaleo> of course
<didrocks> :-)
<Kaleo> didrocks: dupe https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/791080
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 791080 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::metacall()" [Critical,New]
<didrocks> Kaleo: seems quite recent an we got it working last week, I would blame the qt update, I'm trying to rebuild it with all cherry-pick debian did
<didrocks> Kaleo: but result in… 5 hours :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: :(
<hypodermia> jfi: ping
<jfi> hypodermia, pong
<hypodermia> jfi: i was just trying out your build of pidgin-libnotify from your ppa and loved the unity launcher count it adds. however, i noticed on my system it counts my messages as well. i would've filed a bug, but it doesn't look like that's gotten set up or anything.
<jfi> jfi: normally, I manage the case of your own message
<jfi> hypodermia, anyway a bug is still possible....
<hypodermia> jfi: i didn't know even if you were developing that patch or what. i thought i'd just ping whomever and go "hey there appears to be a small bug"
<jfi> hypodermia, I don't think that it is possible to setup bug for a ppa or a bzr branch
<hypodermia> is there a bzr branch? i'm still getting used to bzr
<jfi> yes, I have created a bzr branch for it, but there is some bugs between brz and quilt so it is not the very last version
<jfi> it's safer to retrieve the source from the ppa
<jfi> if you have a bug, start pidgin with 'pidgin -d'
<jfi> reproduce the issue and send it to me by email, I will take a look
<hypodermia> hokie dokie. if i figure it out and have a patch i'll let you know too.
<jfi> which protocole is causing trouble? I have only tested irc and msn
<hypodermia> gtalk
<jfi> you open a discussion to somebody then you send him a message, and counter is incremented? That's the scenario?
<hypodermia> jfi: i made a quick log for you, btw.
<hypodermia> http://pastie.org/private/bqevf3sr98qhhj8ikhjw1g
<hypodermia> apparently yes. that log should make it clear.
<hypodermia> looking through the source it appears on line 292 that the condition is not true even if i speak
<jfi> 2mn, I am not on my dev station, I move...
<hypodermia> jfi: take your time.
<hypodermia> jfi: préférérais-tu français? je viens de noter ton hostmask
<jfi> hypodermia, oui je suis francais, c'est comme tu veux:)
<hypodermia> jfi: just thought i'd ask :3 either way
<jfi> hypodermia, 292 is the 'chat' callback, it should not handle your message which is an IM one
<hypodermia> jfi: no wonder i'm not seeing its debug messages :)  then i am not sure what the problem is
<jfi> hypodermia, the 292 condition is true when you are using a 'chat' message and your nickname appear in the body of the msg
<hypodermia> jfi: ah. thanks. that's completely unrelated, then.
<jfi> hypodermia, as you can see in your log it is on_displayed_im_msg_cb() which is called
<hypodermia> jfi: thanks. i mixed up chat/im
<hypodermia> jfi: should there be a similar condition on line 239 or environ?
<jfi> hypodermia, and you are not supposed to receive your own IM, at least that was my assumption
<jfi> hypodermia, it seems that with gtalk that's the case and I should handle it...
<hypodermia> jfi: so that's the place to fix? excellent. easy fix.
<jfi> yes, that's the place, and it should be easy
<hypodermia> already done. rebuilding.
<hypodermia> jfi: hmm... it seems now it doesn't work at all. hahaha. i'll poke at it some more.
<jfi> the condition is not the same at all
<jfi> you have to compare the name of the account with the send name of the conversation
<hypodermia> SEND name. ah.
<jfi> the sender of the message
<jfi> anyway sender and receiver is the same in this case:)
<hypodermia> jfi: is the *who parameter the sender of the message? could i just compare purple_account_get_name_for_display(account) to who?
<hypodermia> like "if(g_strcmp(purple_account_get_name_for_display(account), who) != 0)"
<jfi> I don't know what is exactly the "who", you should take  a look at the pidgin doc:)
<hypodermia> aye aye. thanks.
<jfi> http://developer.pidgin.im/doxygen/dev/html/gtkconv-signals.html
<jfi> who 	The name of the user.
<jfi> ... but which one?:)
<jfi> hypodermia, I am going to leave and will be offline few days (vacation), don't hesitate to send me an email (jeanfi@gmail.com) if you a patch otherwise I will try to solve it
<hypodermia> jfi: thanks. bonnes vacances :)
#ayatana 2011-06-02
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<andyrock> jcastro, hi jorge
<jcastro> hi andyrock!
<andyrock> jcastro, welcome back
<andyrock> jcastro, can i tag a bug as a bitesize one?
<jcastro> andyrock: by all means!
<jcastro> andyrock: did you see I made a template?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs#Canned "Call for Help" Template
<jcastro> that way you can add some guiding information to a bug report
<andyrock> jcastro, thx
<andyrock> DBO, i need mouse position in Launcher.cpp but cannot use GetMouseX and GetMouseY, can i get mouse position using nux?
<DBO> andyrock, _mouse_position.x/y
<andyrock> DBO, i try to explain
<andyrock> DBO, first of all: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/769335
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 769335 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher tooltips sometimes don´t show" [Low,In progress]
<andyrock> DBO, well in my opinion the problem is here:
<andyrock> / as the leave event is no more received when the place is opened
<andyrock>     self->SetStateMouseOverLauncher (false);
<andyrock> in void Launcher::OnPlaceViewHidden (GVariant *data, void *val)
<andyrock> if the mouse is over the launcher when the place view is hidden
<andyrock> we have to call self->SetStateMouseOverLauncher (true);
<andyrock> using GetMouseX/Y we cannot say if the mouse is over the launcher when the place view is hidden
<DBO> ah yeah that is a problem
<DBO> so to fix this what I think we need to do is not make places grab the mouse internally to nux
<DBO> so mouse events still kinda go around normally
<andyrock> DBO, ok...
<DBO> basically this problem should just magically go away when we change the mouse grab strategy in nux
<andyrock> DBO, so I can not help it :)
<DBO> more or less :/
<Andy80> hi :)
<dcordes> Hi
<dcordes> can somebody have a look at bug 791852 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 791852 in unity-2d "unity-2d: does not parse QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM env var" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791852
<Andy80> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> Andy80: ciao
<Andy80> nerochiaro: ciao :)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I'm trying to work to bug #715611 and I've a couple of question, do you have any spare minutes?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715611 in unity-2d "[launcher] Trash icon should indicate when it has deleted elements" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715611
<nerochiaro> Andy80: sure, go ahead
<Andy80> nerochiaro: first of all, I've an idea of how to implement it... don't know if you have followed my comments on the bug... shortly I think I'm going to use QFileSystemWatcher to see if the trash folder is changed and maybe list files to see if it's empty or not
<Andy80> what do you think about it?
<nerochiaro> Andy80: it can work, but have you looked at how Unity implements it ? (i have not, but maybe they use some other APIs from gnome that make it simpler)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I've given a look to this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/view/head:/launcher/UnityApplications/trash.cpp
<Andy80> nerochiaro: but I want to be clear... I WON'T use any function starting with g_ ;)
<Andy80> it looks like a copy-paste from unity-3d code
<Andy80> for many functions we could have coded in pure Qt with lot less code
<Andy80> maybe there could be a signal sent to dbus that says something about it....
<nerochiaro> Andy80: well, the problem with the trash is that it's not just one folder, if i understand gnome documentation correctly
<Andy80> nerochiaro: yep, I've read specs yesterday. It's basically a folder with deleted files and another folder with a list of deleted files information
<Andy80> nerochiaro: we just need to know if the trash is empty or not
<Andy80> to decide which icon to display
<nerochiaro> Andy80: there can be multiple trashes (for example one for each partition), and there's a GIO API to view them as a single unified trash. i understand your desire to avoid mixing QT with C code, but it will acutually save you time to use g_ functions in this case I think
 * Andy80 cries :°°°
<nerochiaro> Andy80: http://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/ch27.html#id494961 and http://www.ramendik.ru/docs/trashspec.html are useful
<Andy80> but... using that API I can neither use the QFileSystemWatcher method... it would not work
<nerochiaro> Andy80: no, you have to use GIO APIs there, with the trash:// URL. i understand it's not pretty but the fact is that we are a QT application on top of a gnome system, so sometimes you need to call into gnome APIs
<Andy80> nerochiaro: ok, I'll use that API then. Another question: the icon is simply set returning the "Icon" method with "return "unity-icon-theme/user-trash";" ? So I would need to change that returning value?
<nerochiaro> Andy80: yes, depending if the trash is empty or full. and where in your code you detect when it changes from empty to full you probably want to emit the signal that tell that the icon has changed so that QML can request the new one
<Andy80> nerochiaro: what is the other icon name? and... does already exist that signal to emit or do I have to define it?
<nerochiaro> Andy80: looking into it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: please have a look at the discussion with Andy80 so far, in case you have other comments
<nerochiaro> Andy80: there's an "iconChanged" signal you can emit when it changes
<Andy80> nerochiaro: cool!
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looks good to me, it looks like Andy80 is on track to fix the bug :)
<Andy80> ok, let me manage some basic stuff first (I still have to try recompiling unity-2d without any modify, then I want to try to add the first stub of code ecc.....)
<nerochiaro> Andy80: if you just want to change the icon, you can use http://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/GFile.html#g-file-query-info to query for the standard::icon attribute of the trash:// "file"
<nerochiaro> this will give you the icon that you can return from the icon() method of LauncherItem
<nerochiaro> Andy80: and use http://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/GFileMonitor.html on trash:// to see check when files are added and removed to it and emit the signal that iconChanged()
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I'll give a look at it, just give me some minutes... the 28°C in my room are not helping me to concentrate :D
<nerochiaro> Andy80: i think i have given you all the clues I had :) take your time (and some water ;))
<Andy80> nerochiaro: isn't better to use directly this to check if something is added/deleted http://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/ch27.html#id494961 ?
<andyrock> DBO, about the "tooltip bug"...
<DBO> yeah?
<andyrock> we can use something like this:
<andyrock> self->SetStateMouseOverLauncher (pointerX < self->GetAbsoluteGeometry ().x + self->GetGeometry ().width &&
<andyrock>                                      pointerY >= self->GetAbsoluteGeometry ().y);
<andyrock> and when nux grab pointer startegy change
<DBO> yep that should work as a temporary fix
<andyrock> we'll remove it
<andyrock> i have to add a fixme comment?
<DBO> yeah
<nerochiaro> Andy80: ah yes, good point
<nerochiaro> Andy80: actually, isn't it the same thing i suggested ? ;)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: yes it is! for that reason I could not understand why you suggested me two different things :)
<Nafai> DBO!  ltns!
<nerochiaro> Andy80: that is for monitoring. i also suggested you how to properly get the icon for full/empty trash
<Andy80> nerochiaro: yeah, that is the other thing I've to do of course )
<Andy80> :)
<njpatel> cdbs, what do you want done with https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/unity/make-compilation-strict/+merge/62073?
<Andy80> nerochiaro: trying some code inside trash.cpp.... the compilation of trash.cpp passes but later some tests in launchermenutest fail. Do I have to add anything in the testsuite for each method/function I add?
<nerochiaro> Andy80: not really sure. agateau added them IIRC
<Andy80> mmm...
<Andy80> I need to understand how these tests work or this will block the compilation of code, damn it -.-
<Andy80> ok... found how to avoid compilation error (for the moment)
<Omega> Andy80: Pff, it's 32°C here all year round :P
<Andy80> Omega: where :) ?
<Omega> Andy80: close to the equator, tropics :>
<Andy80> wow :)
<Omega> I'm not complaining though, it's nice.
<Andy80> I hope at least you're close to the sea! so you can swim sometimes
<Omega> I do! I was at the beach yesterday!
<Omega> Aruba, we have really nice beaches.
<Andy80> oh Aruba! like the name of one our national ISP :D
<Omega> Hah!
<Andy80> not only a tropical paradise if I remember well... also a fiscal paradise :D
<Omega> Hah :>
<Omega> So, you're in italy I assume
<Andy80> ahahaha yes ;)
 * Andy80 wonders why when we talk about not paying taxes, people always think to Italy :D
 * Omega thought italy because of the ISP called aruba :P
<Andy80> a question: I cannot access a Qt/class property from a C function inside a Qt class?
<Andy80> (very cryptic question I know... maybe it would be better if I pasted the code somewhere....)
<DBO> andyrock, I am reviewing your tooltip work now
<DBO> is there anything you want me to look at closer?
<DBO> also, I dont really know who you are, so I would love to hear your FOSS history :)
<DBO> like to know who I am reviewing and all
<andyrock> DBO, i am Andrea Azzarone
<DBO> is that italian?
<andyrock> yes...
<DBO> we have several italians working on Unity, dont know what it is about Italy that generates such fine programmers
<andyrock> do you remember the man who stole you the function to change launcher icon size? :)
<DBO> oh man, feel like an idiot now
<DBO> my brain just placed you
<DBO> sorry about that
<andyrock> don't worry... you rock :)
<DBO> (you should have seen how long it took me to figure out njpatel == AWN guy)
<DBO> the tooltip branch works excellently
<DBO> 1 second is too long
<DBO> I am going to make it 500ms
<DBO> merging away :)
<andyrock> DBO = The Jason = Docky :)
<andyrock> Thanks...
<andyrock> in a comment mark said 1 second... i dont'know
<DBO> hes silly
<DBO> 1 second sounds short
<DBO> but its actually a REALLY long time
<andyrock> I agree
<andyrock> I only run 'orders' :)
<DBO> I like to change see stuff and see how hard I get smacked
<DBO> its fun
<DBO> andyrock, two branches landed in 30 seconds, well played
<andyrock> DBO, thx! is a plesure for me
<DBO> 3 branches
<andyrock> the last merge proposal is a very old one! :)
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/3.4#GUI
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/drag-and-drop-google-docs-uploader
<jcastro> DBO: check that out
<DBO> seen it :)
<jcastro> "The big change in this version is that the launcher icon now supports drag n’ drop uploading of documents to Google Docs, and opens newly uploaded file automatically as a ‘web app’."
<jcastro> that's just HOT.
<jcastro> DBO: hey, if you can explain to trevino better how you want that webapp matching bug fixed I would love you
<DBO> will do shortly
<Omega> DBO: some people still don't know you're deebeeoh
<DBO> i fly under the radar
<Omega> Also, that reminds me, jcastro, when's the team AMA coming? :>
<jcastro> probably midcycle
<jcastro> it would be boring to do it now
<Omega> Yeah, that's what I just thought too
<Omega> needs more controversy, so it's more fun
<Nafai> DBO: perhaps you could help me!
<DBO> maybe
<DBO> whats up?
<Nafai> I'm trying to write a patch to Unity to pop up a launcher's quicklist when you hit Super + Control + Number
<Nafai> but I can't get keyboard navigation working
<Nafai> https://code.launchpad.net/~nafai/unity/quicklist-shortcut
<jcastro> fyi, alt-f1, then arrow key down, and then right  arrow will do a quicklist shortcut
<jcastro> though you probably already know that
<Nafai> yeah
<Nafai> I wanted something more direct :)
<_alazar> Hi everybody, does anyone know if the unity launcher will always be panel like? I mean, docky (for example) is toggleable, between panel and dock. Will it be possible with the u' launcher?
<Saviq> _alazar: you mean right/left edge vs. bottom edge? I believe I've seen some code (at least in unity-2d) that signalled support for any of the edges
<Saviq> but don't hold me on that
<Andy80> nerochiaro: it (almost) WORKS!!!! :D
<Nafai> I think I scared DBO away
<DBO> failure to ping
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> reading backlog
<DBO> hmmm interesting problem there
<DBO> let me get back to you on that
<_alazar> Saviq: No no, I mean the launcher now goes from edge to edge, just like selecting the panel option in docky. But, I want unity to act more like a dock, not a panel (fixed size that grows when there are more icons inside), like a no-panel docky.
<Saviq> ah understood, I don't think that the current design has that in store
<Andy80> guys I need your help for a very common task I suppose (at least for you): I've to test some changes to the unity-2d launcher, but if I launch the version I've compiled, the old one is still in memory. If I kill the old one in memory it's launched again.. in this way I've always two launchers running (both the old and the new version) and I cannot test the new one properly. How can I manage this?
<Nafai> DBO: np :)
<Saviq> Andy80: either disable the launcher autostart in gnome-session-properties
<Saviq> or remove "Autorestart" or whatever the key is in /usr/share/app[...]-launcher.desktop
<Andy80> Saviq: it's not visible in gnome-session-properties
<Saviq> Andy80: ah it might be a requirement in gconf
<Saviq> so try in gconf-editor in /desktop/gnome/session or similar
<Saviq> can't remember the exact key
<Andy80> let me see..
<Andy80> uhm...nope can't find it
<Saviq> then go to /usr/share/applications/
<Saviq> find the launcher .desktop file
<Saviq> and comment out / remove the autorestart line
<Andy80> but.... maybe I've another idea: since I'm modifying the original source code and debian/ is present... isn't there a way to rebuild the .deb packages and install them?
<Saviq> yeah, but that's probably not efficient when testing
<Saviq> you can always reinstall the original package to get the file back
<Andy80> ok... I try putting the Autorestart to false
<Saviq> yup, but you'll have to restart your session
<Saviq> it's X-GNOME-AutoRestart
<Andy80> Saviq: oh ok! I restart my session.... how do I know that it fill start at least the first time? without it I won't be able to launch anything if it fails to start
<Saviq> it will
<Saviq> that's X-GNOME-Autostart for you
<Andy80> Saviq: ok, now X-GNOME-AutoRestart=false
<Andy80> Saviq: I can't see Autostart in the same file, but I assume the default is to true (I hope)
<Saviq> no it's not
<Saviq> but it should be there
<Saviq> ah no, it's started by the session
<Andy80> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhh
<Andy80> it woooooooorks ^___^
<Saviq> good
<Andy80> bug #715611 almost fixed :P (need to test again!!!)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715611 in unity-2d "[launcher] Trash icon should indicate when it has deleted elements" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715611
#ayatana 2011-06-03
 * Nafai installs LightDM
<MacSlow> good morning folks
<oSoMoN> good morning
<andyrock> oSoMoN, good morning
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock
<Andy80> hi :)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: good morning! :) I sent you the patch yesterday :P
<nerochiaro> Andy80: great ! i'm not sure if i will review it myself or someone else, but thanks
<nerochiaro> Andy80: i will have a look later or monday
<Andy80> nerochiaro: thanks :) I also created the "schema" file for the other bug you assigned me, but it's not in patch form... it's just the .schemas file attached to the bug... I neither know if it's ok or not.
<nerochiaro> Andy80: Well, it needs to be put somewhere in the package i assume, so do a bzr add of the file in the right place and then push the branch somewhere and ask for a merge review of that branch
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I wanted to do it but I really don't know where to put the file... for that reason I simply attached it to the bug ;) p.s: how does it work with bazaar branches exactly? Do I have to always work on the same branch or is it better if I create a new branch for every bug/feature I work on until they're not merged in the main one?
<nerochiaro> Andy80: one for every bug. the way it works is that you do a "bzr branch lp:unity-2d workbugxxxx" then you go into the branch and do your work, and commit as often as you like, always with clear commit messages. Push your branch somewhere in lp under your account like lp:~andreagrandi/unity-2d/meaningful_name_for_branch . push often so your work is safe. and once in a while do a "bzr pull" or a "bzr merge lp:unity-2d" to pull in the
<nerochiaro> latest changes (and resolve any conflicts). finally when you're done, submit a merge request for the branch. do this for each different bug you work on.
<nerochiaro> that's what I do at least :)
<daker> good morning
<daker> on Unity i have an area where  i can't scroll/click on it is, anyone experiencing the same issue ?
<andyrock> daker, the window invisible issue...
<andyrock> daker, i think...
<daker> bug # ?
<andyrock> daker, just a moment
<andyrock> daker, look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/755459
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 755459 in unity "invisible window again" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> daker, i don't know if it is your same bug
<daker> ok lemme read the comments
<daker> andyrock, yes the same bug ツ
<andyrock> daker, quoting Jason: «It's a feature!» :)
<daker> thanks andyrock
<andyrock> daker, yw ;)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: thanks! Sorry for the delay I was away from keyboard :)
<nerochiaro> Andy80: no problem
<andyrock> hi all
<andyrock> i've some `design` problem with this bug
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/735031
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735031 in unity (Ubuntu) "If you pull down the application panel, the context menu pop up" [Low,Triaged]
<andyrock> if someone can help me, i will be really happy
<andyrock> the problem is: if we drag the launcher with the right click, the quicklist is shown and the drag start
<andyrock> why? because the quicklist is shown not only at the down event
<andyrock> and not to the click event
<andyrock> there are different solutions
<andyrock> for example show the quicklist at the click event (not down event)
<andyrock> or
<andyrock> close the quicklist when drag start
<andyrock> BUT we have to show the quicklist after a timeout in this case
<njpatel> andyrock, quicklist _should_ be shown on button down (most context menus are)
<njpatel> andyrock, maybe when we detect a drag, we just close the active quicklits?
<njpatel> quicklist*
<andyrock> njpatel, yes... but we have to add a short timeout
<andyrock> njpatel, otherwise we have a flash effect!
<njpatel> andyrock, why?
<njpatel> aah
<andyrock> njpatel, quicklist open and close create a flash effect
<njpatel> andyrock, I think short timeout is fine, just put a comment in why your doing it like that instead of just closing it straight away
<saamm> is it possible that invisible window problem is related to this bug -- Bug #761252
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 761252 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash does not go away when you click on empty desktop after searching from search bar" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761252
<njpatel> saamm, the dash, in natty, is not using an xwindow at all anymore, so it shouldn't be the issue
<saamm> oh ok
<andyrock> njpatel, ok thx
<artfwo> njpatel, about that merge request for bug 728598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728598 in unity-2d "Dragging a file to the bottom left corner should send it to the trash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598
<artfwo> that was indeed fixed long ago
<njpatel> artfwo, awesome, thanks
<njpatel> artfwo, could you mark it as super-seeded?
<njpatel> or un merge-request
<njpatel> (please :)
<artfwo> njpatel, how to do this?
<sbte> hey, anyone here knows a better place to report this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/785233
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 785233 in unity (Ubuntu) "Redrawing a gtk window moves it 5 pixels to the right" [Undecided,New]
<sbte> it has a testcase and it's a regression, so it should be easy to fix
<artfwo> njpatel, done, deleted the branch entirely, looks like the merge proposal is gone
<njpatel> artfwo, I think if you go to the merge page (https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/unity/fix-for-728598/+merge/52523) it should have a yellow button that yo ucan click to change the details
<njpatel> artfwo, ah, thanks :)
<njpatel> cdbs, ping
<jcastro> njpatel: might be good to do a call for "hey everyone, unpropose your old crap"
<njpatel> jcastro, heh, I'm not sure how much is actually there now. I've been rejecting things if they are very old
<jcastro> oh ok
<njpatel> (with a comment explaining why)
<jcastro> looks way better than before
<njpatel> indeed
<cdbs> njpatel: pong
<cdbs> njpatel: Is it about the GTK3 port? Yes, I'll be fixing that thing over the weekend
<cdbs> jcastro: Hi there! Welcome back! How was Florida?
<njpatel> nope, asking about this merge proposal lp:~bilalakhtar/unity/make-compilation-strict
<njpatel> cdbs, ^
<jcastro> good
<cdbs> njpatel: what about it?
<cdbs> njpatel: didrocks wanted it in, there's a really good reason for that merge
<jcastro> njpatel: hey did gord's doxygen thing merge in? there's an open work item for it
<njpatel> cdbs, I'm not sure what you last comment means, do we still need it in trunk or not?
<cdbs> njpatel: we need it
<cdbs> njpatel: in its current state, yes
<njpatel> jcastro, it's approved since yesterday, not sure if he's merged it or not (it's fricking awesome)
<njpatel> cdbs, but only for 4.6 and above, right?
<njpatel> it fails with lower than that?
<cdbs> njpatel: no, it works with 4.4+
<cdbs> njpatel: my comment was concerning the backwards-compatibility which was fixed in the second commit
<njpatel> cdbs, oh, so it's fine to go in?
<cdbs> njpatel: yup
<cdbs> O' hey, I forgot
<cdbs> Today's a Review Friday!
<cdbs> That's why njpatel is busy winding across the MPs :D
<njpatel> cdbs, Review Friday?!
<njpatel> jcastro has basically made every day Review day! :)
<cdbs> njpatel: Didn't we plan these at the UDS sesson?
<jcastro> YEAH!
<jcastro> the day is monday though, just needed to clear the backlog
<njpatel> cdbs, Review Monday was what we did in the session
<njpatel> cdbs, but we did Review Tuesday this week as Monday was holiday in US and UK
<njpatel> cdbs, okay, so I'll make sure your branch lands. that's one more ticked off the list! :)
<cdbs> njpatel: No big hurry, any case, how many SRUs more before work starts to get Unity running well on Oneiric?
<njpatel> cdbs, things are still flying in so I think we should do another SRU round next week, and then slow down a bit and concentrate on O
<njpatel> Will speak to didrocks about it
<njpatel> who seems to be striking again
<jcastro> [bilalakhtar] Decide on the milestones of the Papercuts project for the Oneiric cycle: TODO
<jcastro> [njpatel] milestone bitesize bugs: TODO
<jcastro> FYI guys
<cdbs> hmm yeah
<njpatel> isn't that an on-going thing jcastro ?
<cdbs> weekend task
<jcastro> njpatel: I dunno, I don't recall if you wanted to just check them all at the beginning of the cycle or what
<dcordes> #
<jcastro> it's filed for A1, so maybe that's what you meant?
<njpatel> that sounds like something I'd do
<njpatel> yeah, okay, will try and get it done
<njpatel> I can't believe A1 has happened already
<njpatel> there's too much to do
<jcastro> njpatel: want me to move it to A2?
<njpatel> please
<njpatel> have a good weekend all
<jcastro> Nafai: your post on the quicklists should be on ayatana-dev, not ayatana.
<jcastro> ayatana is like design discussion, ayatana-dev is where the DX team answers tech questions.
<Nafai> doh
<Nafai> :(
<Nafai> thanks.  should I re-send it to -dev?
<jcastro> yeah if you want DX to look at it
<Nafai> ok, thanks for the pointer.
<Nafai> sorry for the mis-post
<jcastro> my rule of thumb: "discussion on ayatana, real work on ayatana-dev." :)
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> it's dumb that we don't  have "unity" and "unity-dev" imo
<Pretto> jcastro: take a look at your pvt please ;)
<Andy80> jcastro: yeah! we should have them.... a new developer that aims to contribute to Unity would come to #unity first... he would not imagine #ayatana :)
<Nafai> jcastro: thanks again, I think I'm going to take a look at the Opportunities wiki page this weekend and see where I can help
<PalinBachman2012> is Windows with Fixed Viewport in Place Windows messed up
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, anyone ...
<rickspencer3> I just started to try to build unity/nux locally
<rickspencer3> following directions here:
<rickspencer3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source/28472#28472
<rickspencer3> when I tried autogen on nux, I got a package error:
<rickspencer3> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.25.14
<rickspencer3>                   gdk-pixbuf-2.0
<rickspencer3>                   gl
<rickspencer3>                   glew
<rickspencer3>                   glewmx
<rickspencer3>                   xxf86vm
<rickspencer3>                   sigc++-2.0
<rickspencer3>                   ) were not met:
<rickspencer3> No package 'xxf86vm' found
<rickspencer3> jcastro, hey ^
<rickspencer3> are these instructions out of date?
<kenvandine> sudo apt-get build-dep nux
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<kenvandine> might find what you need
<rickspencer3> I thought I did that
 * rickspencer3 tries
<jcastro> they were up to date as of a week or so ago, did something change?
<rickspencer3> holy crap, I did not
<rickspencer3> 491 megs of dependencies!
<kenvandine> :)
 * jcastro adds some build dep action
<rickspencer3> wtf, why do I need to install all this latex goo for nux?
<jcastro> I know, I had to do that yesterday
<kenvandine> one of the build deps must depend on it
<jcastro> it pulled in this like 191mb latex doc package too
<kenvandine> actually that would be doxygen
<rickspencer3> so, er
<rickspencer3> why?
<kenvandine> which generates the docs
<rickspencer3> 491megs of deps to build documenation?
<rickspencer3> whatever
 * kenvandine shrugs
<rickspencer3> oh well
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<jcastro> should I just replace the build deps in the instructions with just sudo apt-get build-dep nux unity compiz, etc?
<rickspencer3> jcastro, that seems a bit easier
<jcastro> because that wants to bring in like, a bunch of KDE stuff
<rickspencer3> with a wornign that if you don't have doxygen installed, it'll need 500 megs to download :/
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> jcastro, I dunno, whatever you think will get people hacking hte fastest
<rickspencer3> I'll take a break while I am downloaded all this extra goo
<jcastro> disk is cheap!
 * bcurtiswx would grab a cherry coke if he was rickspencer3
<maco> jcastro: now that i have acquired a 500GB disk for my laptop, i agree!
<maco> now i can let my pbuilder cache go crazy
<bcurtiswx> pbuilder would be nice if i didn't have to DL all deps :P
<bcurtiswx> every time
<jcastro> squid-deb-proxy bro!
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, what jcastro said :)
<Nafai> Hey rickspencer3, kenvandine!
<kenvandine> itrocks
<kenvandine> it rocks
<kenvandine> hey Nafai
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai!
<Nafai> kenvandine: over the ubupneunomia?
<Nafai> jpw
<Nafai> er
<Nafai> how's it going guys?
<kenvandine> Nafai, mostly
<Nafai> good!
<hicham> hi kenvandine
<maco> bcurtiswx: in theory the default is to cache
<bcurtiswx> jcastro, sicne i dont' know about squid-deb-proxy got a how-to/wiki for it?
<jcastro> rickspencer3: you can always submit an edit to the answer if it's wrong and someone will check it and approve it. Regardless I've asked htorque to take a look at the dependencies again.
<rickspencer3> hey jcastro
<rickspencer3> no thanks, I don't have the confidence
<jcastro> bcurtiswx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3503/best-way-to-cache-apt-downloads-on-a-lan
<maco> bcurtiswx: /var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache/
 * rickspencer3 steps away
<maco> bcurtiswx: in theory the stuff you download stays there
<bcurtiswx> jcastro, thx
<Nafai> it seems like when I built unity/nux last week there was something missing from that list, but I forget :(
<maco> i havent tested the manpage's claim yet
<hicham> DBO: when bamf will start being ported to the glib matching api ?
<DBO> yesterday
<DBO> (seriously)
<hicham> DBO: ?
<hicham> DBO: sorry, I didn't understand what you just said
<DBO> i started working on a simple port yesterday
<hicham> great news
<hicham> DBO: can I find it somewhere ?
<hicham> DBO: so that I can see if mozilla apps will be correctly matched
<jcastro> rickspencer3: I've sent a mail to the DX team asking them to give the document a run through.
<jcastro> Also CCed didrocks, maybe there's a way to tighten up the build deps to be not so massive
<DBO> hicham, not yet, it doesn't work yet
<hicham> DBO: thanks
<evaluate> Hello.
<rickspencer3> re
<evaluate> Any idea why I get these strange errors when trying to build libappindicator on Debian: http://rspwn.com/debian/libappindicator_0.3.0-1_amd64.build ?
<evaluate> This is the first time I try this, so if I am doing something awfully wrong I am sorry, I was just curios as to why libappindicator isn't included in Debian yet and thought about helping out...
<rickspencer3> hi evaluate
<rickspencer3> nice nick btw
<evaluate> Thanks! :-)
<rickspencer3> I can't answer your question, but wanted to give you a heads up that it's late(ish) on Friday evening
<rickspencer3> so, don't feel blown off if you don
<rickspencer3> 't get an anwer right away
<evaluate> It's late on Friday evening here too...
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> jcastro, anyone around who would be able to look at this for evaluate
<rickspencer3> ?
<jcastro> yep one sec
<jcastro> tedg: kenvandine?
<tedg> jcastro, He rocks.
<jcastro> tedg: can you give evaluate a hand?
<jcastro> though this sounds more of a kenish problem
<tedg> Yeah, probably, but I can look.
<tedg> These are build-deps problems:
<tedg> No package 'indicator3' found
<tedg> No package 'dbusmenu-gtk3-0.4' found
<tedg> The updated versions of those packages should have those pkgconfig files.
<evaluate> Just out of curiosity, does the libindicator require some GTK patches or anyting like that, or *should* it normally work?
<tedg> Otherwise it looks like vapigen and gobject-introspection are fighting.  And that is a kenvandine question.
<tedg> evaluate, libindicator should be fine, appmenu-gtk does need some GTK patches.
<evaluate> I see.
<jcastro> evaluate: if he's not around in a bit here's the right mailing list: https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-dev
<evaluate> Hmm, I can find libindicator3 in Debian, but dbusmenu-gtk3-0.4 doesn't seem to be available. I wonder why.
<kenvandine> evaluate, do you have libindicator3-dev installed?
<kenvandine> and libdbusmenu-gtk3-dev
<tedg> evaluate, They might not be updated to the latest versions that dual build for GTK2/3?
<kenvandine> ah
<evaluate> kenvandine, those two packages don't seem to be available either (at least not in the normal repositories)
 * evaluate does some googling
<evaluate> Thanks for the help for now, I'll try getting those 2 packages installed and come back if I still have questions. :-)
<evaluate> s/2/3/
<evaluate> kenvandine, hmm, these packages seem to have other names in Debian, but I had them installed already.
<kenvandine> what names?
<evaluate> For example libdbusmenu-gtk3-dev seems to be libdbusmenu-gtk3 in Debian.
<kenvandine> no, that would be the library
<kenvandine> but not the dev package
<Viper550> so I noticed you're using GTK3 stuff now?
<evaluate> kenvandine, I'd guess the dev package would be libdbusmenu-gtk-dev
<kenvandine> should be  libdbusmenu-gtk3-dev
<Viper550> but what I want to know is, who is in charge with porting the theme?
<evaluate> kenvandine, are these ubuntu packages packaged directly from upstream or synched/merged from Debian?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, should I be hacking on unity trunk or on "https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/branch-3.0" ?
<kenvandine> evaluate, ubuntu is upstream, but the debian pkg-ayatana team has been working on them in debian
<kenvandine> looks like the gtk3 builds in debian are commented out of their package
<kenvandine> libdbusmenu-gtk3 is the gtk2 build, libdbusmenu-gtk3-3 is the gtk3 build
<kenvandine> and libdbusmenu-gtk-3-dev is the gtk3 dev package
<kenvandine> but those aren't built in debian
<kenvandine> not sure why
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, humm
<rickspencer3> I ask because trunk doesn;t build and was just updated 4 hours ago :(
<evaluate> kenvandine, I see. I guess I'll best talk to the debian-ayatana guys then. Thanks again for your help!
<kenvandine> sorry... let us know if we can help more
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i suspect the 3.0 branch is what is in natty
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'm starting with that, it seems to be building
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> trunk should still be buildable though...
<rickspencer3> "should be"
<rickspencer3> Friday afternoon, though :)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<rickspencer3> oh fudge
<rickspencer3> I never did make install with the new nux
<rickspencer3> maybe that was the problem
<kenvandine> ah
<rickspencer3> I have a sketchy feeling about this :)
 * rickspencer3 tries out newly built unity
<kenvandine> work?
<htorque> rickspencer3: hi, could you build nux? this failed for me yesterday.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, well, I can't tell yet ;)
<rickspencer3> htorque, nux did build for me
<rickspencer3> I built nux from trunk, and I built unity/compiz from the 3.0 branch
<htorque> rickspencer3: maybe another gcc 4.6 problem (i'm on oneiric)
<rickspencer3> htorque, I see, I'm still on Natty
<rickspencer3> "still"
<evaluate> kenvandine, this is with the gtk3 libs enables in control and rules: http://rspwn.com/debian/libdbusmenu_0.4.3-1_amd64.build
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<rickspencer3> I can now break the launcher and run my private broken launcher!
<evaluate> Am I right in the assumption that I'm missing the gtk-3.0 headers?
<evaluate> rickspencer3, lol
<rickspencer3> jcastro, kenvandine hey, do either of you know if there is some kind of overview of the unity codebase to help a sucker like me get oriented?
<htorque> how would i build unity w/o documentation? configuration fails without doxygen installed (which shouldn't happen according to https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/unity.optional-doxygen/+merge/62712)
<marekw2143> hello
<marekw2143> I'd like to write application that would do things similar to those which happen after pressing super + w
<marekw2143> where can I find some api of unity and (the best) source code of function that is launched after pressing super + w ?
<jcastro> rickspencer3: there is no overview, njpatel has a work item this cycle to make one (with a diagram, etc.)
<rickspencer3> jcastro, thanks
<rickspencer3> tbh, even a comment here and there would be nice
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I would even settle for a diagram
<hicham> hi jcastro
<hicham> jcastro: what part do you take care of in unity ?
<jcastro> hicham: I connect people mostly
<jcastro> hicham: and odd jobs. :)
<hicham> jcastro: what is the nick of nux developer ?
<jcastro> you're looking for jaytaoko
<jcastro> but I think he's on weekend duty already
<jcastro> Home of Unity and Ayatana || http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana || Bitesize Bugs you can help with: http://goo.gl/i1WA1 and http://goo.gl/tiheb || Not getting an answer? Post on the https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-dev mailing list
<jcastro> whoops
<czajkowski> jcastro: what do you need doing
<hicham> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> czajkowski: I need "Not getting an answer? Post on the https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-dev mailing list" this tacked onto the topic
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ayatana to: Home of Unity and Ayatana || http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana || Bitesize Bugs you can help with: http://goo.gl/i1WA1 and http://goo.gl/tiheb || Not getting an answer? Post on the https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-dev mailing list
<czajkowski> ta da
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> did you /topic? that didn't work for me
<czajkowski> yup
<jcastro> hmm, maybe I'm not in the cool club or something
<jcastro> thanks!
<czajkowski> now back to my day of being off line
<czajkowski> jcastro: no bother :)
#ayatana 2011-06-04
<marekw2143> hi, where can I see source code of function that is launched when user press "system + w" in unity?
<rickspencer3> jcastro, I fixed a bite sized bug
<rickspencer3> it took 4 brackets and a one liner
<jcastro> which one?
<rickspencer3> is it better to do a mergoe proposal or a patch?
<jcastro> merge proposal please
<rickspencer3> jcastro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/762508
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 762508 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher counter remains after application is closed" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> rickspencer3: here are the mp docs if you need them https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<rickspencer3> jcastro, hmmm, this seems pretty heavy weight for essential a one-line change
<jcastro> yes, lp isn't too friendly with a drive by contribution, it's more of a "first one's the toughest, then it gets easier"
<jcastro> rickspencer3: or you can just do a patch, the guys don't reject non-MP'ed contributions
<jcastro> it's just the preferred way
<rickspencer3> jcastro, I understand, I'm doing the merge proposal
<rickspencer3> personally, I prefer to receive a patch for a one-liner
<rickspencer3> it's waaaay easier for me to just add it to my trunk that way
<rickspencer3> but, whatever
<jcastro> it's all just  a trick to get you to learn the workflow so you can fix more. :p
<jcastro> actually we've got a nice list of backlog from design that needs to be implemeted, some of these look "fun": http://goo.gl/dNFv3
<rickspencer3> jcastro ...
<rickspencer3> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/unity/DeleteEmblemForQuitApplicationsPinnedToLauncher/+merge/63446
<rickspencer3> jcastro, so, er, I kinda use the merge process quit a bit already
<rickspencer3> I was saying that for my projects, I find a small patch is often easier to apply
<jcastro> oh I see
<rickspencer3> anyway, this should merge cleanly, it's not exactly a huge change ;)
<jcastro> sometimes I wish there was just an ajax text editor in the code view
<jcastro> sometimes I want to fix like one lousy dependancy or something
<jcastro> and then it gets all laborious
<jcastro> (EOW, see ya on monday!)
<rickspencer3> jcastro, real quick, before you go
<rickspencer3> is there someway I should associate the bug with the merge proposal?
<jcastro> it's supposed to do it if you have "unity" in your branch somewhere afaik
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762508
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 762508 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher counter remains after application is closed" [Low,Triaged]
<jcastro> but manually
<jcastro> you can click "link a related branch" on the top right
<jcastro> and then paste in lp:~rickblahblah
<jcastro> and that should be it
<rickspencer3> sweet
<rickspencer3> thanks jcastro
<rickspencer3> I am now a bona fide 1337
<antigravedad> hi all
<antigravedad> I would like to start developing for unity
<antigravedad> ...
<antigravedad> How I can start?
<Nafai> antigravedad: Seen this? http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<Nafai> antigravedad: Plus, there is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize/Opportunities
<Nafai> I'm just getting started myself
<antigravedad> thanks, I'll start reading that
<Nafai> np
<Omega> antigravedad: If you have any questions on getting started jcastro can tell you what to do or who to talk to
<antigravedad> Thanks!, I'll keep in mind
#ayatana 2011-06-05
<bernie> is the workspace switcher in the dock supposed to do anything?
<bernie> on my system, it can't be selected and it doesn't even reflect the current workspace
<akshatj> smspillaz, ping
<smspillaz> pong, but its 3am and I'm about to go to bed, what's up ?
<smspillaz> akshatj: ^
<akshatj> smspillaz, writing an article on omgubuntu about the invisible window bug, should I use your email?
<akshatj> (that would cause a lot of flood for you)
<smspillaz> akshatj: go head
<smspillaz> *go ahead
<akshatj> smspillaz, ok
<smspillaz> just a note that building your own packages comes at your own risk
<smspillaz> and you'll probably need to uninstall them before you upgrade or something
<akshatj> smspillaz, what is email address BTW?
<smspillaz> (trust me, I get enough flood from didrocks' scripts anyways :p)
<smspillaz> smspillaz at ubuntu dot com
<akshatj> smspillaz@ubuntu.com ?
<akshatj> ok
<smspillaz> right :)
<VirtualDXS> SOS
<Omega> akshatj, that was fast
<akshatj> of course
 * akshatj feels like he is on crack
<Omega> I've seen that bug a lot on resume, where gdm won't draw but it's still there (I can mouseover where the textbox should be and the pointer changes). I usually kill compiz and run it again to fix it.
